# The Fellowship of the Food Bowl



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 30, 2011)

My first bunny was a little mini cashmere lop i named Jean-luc Picard (pictured below). I had been researching bunnies for a few months before finally deciding to get one. What i really wanted was a Newfoundland Landseer, but as they usually cost $3,000+ along with the fact that there aren't any landseer breeders in Australia, the possibility of me getting the newfie i wanted was looking pretty bleak. I remember talking to a friend about it one day, and how finding a landseer pup in Australia for sale was almost an impossibility. She knew i really wanted a pet, something to love and spoil, she said "what about a bunny?". I looked at her with a "wtf... why would i want a giant furry rat as a pet" kind of expression on my face. "Yeah right" i said to her... "a rabbit? HA!". 

I should mention that i have actually wanted a python pet since i was a kid, and i had always thought of rabbits as being food, not that i ever ate rabbit, but i knew it was a common source of protein for people as well as other animals, so it never occurred to me that they might make good companions. 

Anyway, the next day i decided to check out the pet section on gumtree.com to see if there were any newfies or any of my other favourite dogs for sale, and despite having chosen the dog/puppy section, i came across a listing for a rabbit. It was for a little mini lop bunny. It was much cuter than the bunnies i was accustomed to seeing. A rabbit to me had pointy ears, so i was surprised and intrigued to find one with floppy ears. Out of curiosity, i decided to check out the listing. There were more pics inside and i was sold instantly on their cuteness! At this point i was thinking to myself how i have been missing out on having an adorable little full ball with floppy ears my whole life!

I didn't buy that one, though. I don't like doing anything without knowing what im getting myself into first, so i spent the next few months reading about rabbits before finally deciding around 2 months later that i had to have one. I spent the next 2 weeks searching for rabbit breeders, seeing what was available. Of course i thought they were all adorable, but it wasn't until i came across a breeders ad for a mini cashmere litter that i finally found one i wanted to bring home. I don't remember 100% for sure, but i think there were around 5-6 in the litter, and out of those i picked 3 or 4, the first on the list being my favourite. She got back to me saying that all but 1 had already been sold, and my heart sank because i knew there was no way that the one i wanted wouldn't have been sold. And when she told me which one was still available, i was over the moon!!!! I couldn't believe that our of all those bunnies that the only one left was the one i wanted!

As soon as i saw him i knew we were meant to be together. And we were.:hugsquish:


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 30, 2011)

Jean-luc was very timid at first. All i wanted to do was pick him up and cuddle him, but i knew i had to give him his space and let him get used to the new noises, smells and surroundings. So i reluctantly let him be, though it was EXTREMELY difficult holding myself back from going into the room to sit and talk to him. >.<

I had gone shopping the week before his arrival, bought him a double story wooden hutch, the commercial ones because i couldn't find any of the cube thingies that a lot of people use (my minds drawn a blank and i forget what they're called). Got a couple of water bottles, food bowl, litter tray, chew toys, brushes and nail clippers. I had his area all set up and waiting for him to come home. ^.^

So after letting him get used to everything over night, i came in to say hello the next morning. He'd run away when i stuck my finger in to give him a little scratch. I decided to let him out of the hutch and see what he does. Im not sure if he realised the door was opened as it took a while for him to come out. But i just left it open and then went about my usual thing, pretending he wasn't there. Thought that might make it less scary for him.

He did finally come out and explore his new surroundings. The few times i tried to approach him he zoomed away back into his hutch. Until he found a new hiding place. His new hiding place was between the hutch and a chest of drawers. So we could still see each other, but he knew it was harder for me to each him there i think. And when he was unhappy with my attempts at trying to pet him, or just unhappy with me in general, he would go into that corner, turn his back on me and then look over his shoulder at me. LOL I thought it was the funniest thing and is when i realised bunnies have personalities. He turned his back and gave me the cold shoulder often during his first 2 weeks with us. But i still loved him and kept trying to win him over.

It probably wasn't till about the 4th week that i was able to pet him for just a few seconds before he'd move off. He still didn't trust me totally, but letting me reach out and pet him for a few seconds was a clear sign, at least in my eyes that he was starting to trust me a little. I was still very frustrated thought because i wanted more than just a few seconds of a pet on the head every now and then. 

Grooming was very difficult. Not because he was a cashie, though that added to the difficulty, but because he wouldn't let me touch him long enough to groom him properly, and if i did manage to get a hold of him so i could groom him while i sat him in my lap, he'd struggle the while time to the point where i was scared he was going to break him spine. I remembered reading about that and so i didn't want to risk that happening. I did figure out a way to get some good grooming in eventually... when he had his head buried in his food bowl! Unfortunately, because i had already had him for a month and couldn't get propper grooming done, he ended up with matts. Not anything terrible, but i can be very pedantic at times and so even the smallest thing out of place can often drive me bonkers. 

So i had a pair of hairdressing scissors and decided to try and cut them out bit by bit whenever he was preoccupied with stuffing his face. I did get most of them out, but there was 1 on his underside that i wasn't going to even attempt to get out myself for fear of him moving suddenly and being pierced by the scissors, so decided to ask teh vet to take care of them when i booked him in for his neuter. I think he was around 14 weeks at this point and had warmed up considerably. He would actually ask me to pet him sometimes, and when i would reach out to pet him, he would put his head down and chatter his teeth. I can't begin to tell you how heart warning it felt to know he was starting to trust me.

So i booked the appointment to have him neutered when he was just over 3 months, which is what i read was the best time for bucks to get the snip. I was very anxious and worried because the research i had done suggested that surgery on rabbits is very risky. But now that i think about it, surgery is risky for any living thing, but i guess even more so for rabbits as they're so fragile. And that brings me to another thought... i remember, back before i had even made the decision to get a rabbit, i read that rabbits were supposed to be hardy and strong... HA! Yeah that's why they get sick so easily and it isn't uncommon for rabbits to break their own backs! Yeah, REAL hardy and strong.:rollseyes


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyway, as this was my first pet since i was a kid (i had just turned 30), i didn't have experience with the neutering/spaying process, or vet visits in general. Didn't help that i can be neurotic and suffer from anxiety, so even if the vet had guaranteed that he'd be ok, i would still be worrying. >.< I actually cried on the way back home after dropping him off at the vets. Thought about him all day. Dropped him off 9am and the vet told me i could call for an update at 2pm. That 5hr wait felt like 15hrs. Of course, it probably wouldn't have felt so long if i wasn't checking the time every 30mins... 

I watched the clock like a hawk, and as soon as it hit 1:59pm, i picked up my phone and had the vets number ready on speed dial. No joke, but i counted 30secs from the time i saw the time hit 1:59 so that i could call at 4pm on the dot. I know what you're thinking... "i can just imagine what a neurotic and over protective mother she's going to be". lol

No one picked up, so i waited 5mins and called back. The vet nurse answered and said he did fine but isn't eating or pooing, so they wanted to keep him for a few more hours to see how he goes, and told me to call back at 6pm. So once again i watched the clock, counting down the minutes till i could call again. 6pm came around, i called and they said he still hadn't eaten or pooped, so they wanted to keep him over night. I was reluctant because i had a feeling that he just wasn't eating because he was scared and didn't want to be there. It was full of cats and dogs howling and screaming. But, i put my trust in them and let him stay, but i wanted to see him first and take one of his cuddle toys and food for him.

They let me spend a bit of time with him, so i called out to him and he seemed to recognise me. He had his back turned but when i called for him, he turned and looked. Maybe he was trying to figure out if he recognised me for sure. He turned around again as if to say "no... that's those mean vet people trying to trick me, that's not my mum!". So i called his name again and held my hand out, and i think that's when he recognised me because he turned around and walked over to me slowly, then sat and nibbled on the piece of hay i was holding. I was so happy he was eating. When he finished that piece i gave him another one, and he ate it. Then i gave him a piece of parsley, and he ate that too. Funny thing is, all that food was right there, in his little pen/cage thing, but he would only eat it when i gave it to him. That's when i knew in my heart that he wasn't eating because he was so scared in that place. But again, i trusted the vets. Im not a vet, i thought to myself, but they are and know what's best, but that still didn't make me feel any better about leaving him over night. Everytime a vet walked in he zoomed back into his corner, it was so sad and of course, being the big emotional sook i am, i started to tear up. But quickly pulled myself together cause i didn't want anyone to see lol.

I called them the next morning, and i got the same story. He still wasn't eating, but he did drink and pee a little. This time i told them what i felt and that i wanted to take him home. They said i could come get him in the afternoon. At that point he hadn't eaten or pooped for more than 30hrs. I was worried about GI stasis at this point, but the vets didn't give me anything to worry about, just said to monitor him.

As soon as i got him home and into his hutch, he was eating, drinking, pooping and as excited as he can be when confined to the hutch, so i was so happy! But also annoyed with myself because i didn't go with my gut feeling. I thought if i had just listened to myself i could have spared him all those hours in there, scared out of his wits. But i was so happy to have him home. And so was his little bud, Pipping, who i will tell you more about later.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 31, 2011)

I got Pippin about a week (more like 5 days) after i got Jean-luc. I was looking for a companion for Jean-luc as i heard that it's not uncommon for rabbits to become lonely without a rabbit companion, and i didn't want that, so after some searching i found a breeder in Perth (other side of Australia) who had a litter of harlequin mini lops. I actually wanted Pippins sister, but ended up getting him and couldn't imagine my life without him in it. Though, his name was originally Jadzia, because he was supposed to be a girl But one day the breeder referred to her as him which confused me, so i decided to check her to be sure. And what did i find? Testicles!!!!!!!!!!! I was bummed! I mean i was still happy i had him, i love him, but all this time i thought he was a girl and i just liked the idea of having a girl and a boy. >.< 

I got over it quick though. He's such an affectionate little guy. Loves to greet you and give you kisses. He and JLP bonded the same day i put them in a play pen together. No fighting, just a little sniffing, binkying and thumping, though i believe the thumping was a happy thump because it was while binkying. I am very lucky that my bonding sessions have been very successful. Though im guessing their young age had something to do with it and it wouldn't be so easy with older buns.

About a week after the neuter, i found a mushy looking cecal. I had read about this before, so i was somewhat prepared. I stopped certain veggies i was giving them and it cleared up in a couple of days. Mind you i only found 1 and i assumed that if it was a mushy poo, they probably wouldn't eat it, and so if i didn't find any then the others must have come out normally and were eaten. So i started to introduce the veg again and all was ok. But about a week after that, i found another mushy poo. So this time i stopped giving celery which i thought was the culprit, as well as their slice of tomato treat. Same thing happened, didn't find any cecals again for a while, then a week or so later i found one again. So this time i cut everything out of their diet, including pellets and just gave them hay and water.

Well after doing this i wasn't finding any cecals anymore. Whether they were still mushy when he ate them or not i have no idea, but i stopped finding them and from what i read that was a positive sign.

Not long after that, i don't remember exactly how long, i put the bunnies to bed at around 11pm, and i went to bed at around 1am. I usually wake up between 7am-9am, but this time slept in and didn't wake till 11am. I did what i did every morning, walk in to check on the bunnies, clean their litter trays and hutches and try to get some grooming in on JLP. Usually when i walk in, JLP in particular would get excited and stand up against the hutch door and stick his nose out, following me as i walked past to grab a plastic bag for the litter and fresh hay. Except this time, he was laying there and didn't get up. I could see his chest moving, so thought it was strange that he didn't get up when he heard me enter. I opened the hutch door and he still didn't move, which is when i realised there was something wrong. My heart fell out of my chest and i was in tears, it didn't look good.

I didn't even put him in a carrier, i just held him while we hurried to the vet. I didn't want to leave, all i was thinking about was whether he was going to make it or not and wanted to stay with him. The vets said that they were going to give him fluids and monitor him. So i left him in their hands and went home. They said to call back at around lunch time. So i did, they said "he's looking good but his condition hasn't changed". I wasn't thinking it then, but later on i was thinking, how exactly is he looking good if his condition hasn't changed? He wasn't looking good when i found him at the bottom of the hutch, and if the condition hasn't changed, then that means he's still not looking good...". I got a call about an hour later. My heart fell out of my chest because i knew there was only 1 reason they'd be calling back so early after they had just told me his condition hadn't changed, and sure enough, he was gone.

I hung up and spent the day crying. The little guy who was so scared of me at one stage, who later became trusting, loving and funny, who would get so excited when i gave him some parsley that he would run around the room with it before sitting down to eat it, who used to jump all over me and sit on my shoulder while i was at the computer, being nosey, he was gone and the vets didn't even try to save him. All they did was give him fluids and monitor him. How exactly was monitoring him supposed to save him?

I called them back later on to apologise, they asked me if i wanted an xray to see if they could find out what was wrong. Well that didn't help my ill feelings towards them because why didn't they do that when he was still alive? If an xray would have revealed what was wrong then why didn't they do it? Why did they wait till he died to do it? Well im no doctor, but i assumed that a necropsy would reveal more than an xray, so i asked them to do that instead. I thought that would be more expensive than the xray, so was surprised when she said it would only cost $50. 

They said that everything looked normal, there were no blockages and that his stomach was full, indicating bloat. What i want to know is, if it was bloat, why didn't they know? Bloat is common in all animals, not just rabbits, so why wasn't that something they checked for? So they didn't do any kind of physical, they didn't take an xray, then wtf did they actually do to save his life? I was pretty furious at this point.

Not only did they ask me if i wanted to take an xray to find out what was wrong AFTER he died, but then they told me that i referred me to another vet. To me this said that they were aware that they weren't very rabbit savvy, and rather than refer me to someone who is, they wanted to squeeze whatever money they could out of me before getting to a point where they'd have to refer me to someone else.

So i did go to this other vet and never went back to the old ones again. I also got a new bunny because Pippin seemed to be depressed and i didn't want him to suffer, so i got him a new companion. Who is now his gf and her name is Merry, a sooty fawn doe.

I decided to take them both in for a check up about a week after i brought her home, just to make sure that they're both healthy, and just in case JLP died from something that he might have passed on, because i really didn't have much faith in the old vets prognosis. After describing the events leading up to his death, as well as all the info she got from the old vets, she determined that he had coccidia, and that bloat was a result of that. She believed that is what happened because both Pippin and Merry had coccidia except Pippin didn't seem to be affected by it, but JLP did, he just didn't show any symptoms. 

I went through a lot of different emotions, and a lot of anger towards different people. Most regrettably towards JLP's breeder who i had come to the conclusion had knowingly given me a sick bunny, but it turns out that Pippin was actually the carrier. See when i got Pippin, i shared teh airfare to bring him over with a breeder who bought 4 other rabbits, 1 from the same breeder as mine, and 3 from another. Well 1 of her buns ended up falling ill as well, but luckily she was experienced, could read the signs and was connected with a lot of registered breeders in Australia, and so was able to see that he was sick, figure out what was wrong and cure him, whereas JLP wasn't so lucky.

I still to this day can't believe he's gone. I only had him for 4 months but he made such a huge impact to my life and there's a hole in my heart that can never be filled.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi! First of all - I LOVE LOVE LOVE your blog title - its so neat. I will definitely be putting your blog on my list of watched topics.

I'm sorry about Jean-Luc but I'm attaching a link to bloat from our health library - perhaps it can help you understand a bit more about it.

Please do not beat yourself up about sleeping late that particular day and your rabbit being ill - from what I understand about bloat it is very quick and very deadly and the rabbit normally passes away because of this. 

It sounds like you're an awesome rabbit slave and love your rabbits very much - I hope we get to see more pictures and hear more stories of your fellowship!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info Peg!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 31, 2011)

And so i guess that brings us to today (figured i would fast forward a little). The past few days Merry and Pip got their medicine administered by the vet. Today was the first time i had to do it myself, and what a bloody nightmare! They were so good with the vet. They sat there and took it. Of course when it came to me doing it... nope. They gave me a hard time, wouldn't sit still and i ended up squirting it on their face a couple of times, totally missing their mouth. Finally managed to get it into them after about 10mins of struggling. Not looking forward to doing this for the next 2 weeks. >.<

Which kind of leads me to a question i had been wondering for a while. I want to start participating in shows, but there's no way i can keep these guys still and am scared they're going to jump off the table and run away. How do you train them to stay still?


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 31, 2011)

(A feast of delicious asian greens await the little monsters)







(Omnomnomnom)





(Mine!)





(Is it just me, or does Merry (on the right) look like a koala cross grizzly bear?)





(After the feast)





(She's going to be upset i asked, but is she fat or just a little chubby or neither?)


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 31, 2011)

Getting quite sick of the territorial poos! Do they every stop or is it something im going to have to deal with for the rest of my life? >.< 

I am making an appointment to have Pip desexed soon. Do you think that will help? I think Merry is pretty sick of him trying to hump her every other minute, so im sure she'll be happy once he stops doing it as much.>.>


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 31, 2011)

Typos ftl. Sorry it's close to my bed time again!


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 31, 2011)

Woo! I'm loving your blog and the adorable photos!
I'm so sorry abotu JLP! It's just heartbreaking to lose a little furry friend.  
Don't beat yourself up over it though, it was clearly not your fault and I can tell what a great owner you are n_n


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Ash, thanks for that. I still miss him so much. A few days before he died he started doing the most adorable thing! When i would bring him and Pip a few sprigs of parsley to eat, he would pick his up and run a circle around the room before coming back to sit down and eat it. He did this EVERY TIME without fail lol. It was so adorable and made me laugh.

Now that i know more about bloat, it makes me wish i never had to sleep because that is when it happened to JLP. Sometimes i wonder if i hadn't of slept in that morning, would those 3hrs have been enough to save him?


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 1, 2011)

Well it's a new morning (well it was, im posting a little late) which means more medicine for the Fellowship. Well half of the Fellowship since Pip is only on Baycox which they have once for 3 days, then they take a break from it for 5 days, and then another 3 days thereafter and so on. But poor Merry has 3 medicines i have to syringe feed her... Baycox, Enrotril (twice daily for 7 days) and Protexin (twice daily for 10 days). 

This is Merry being held while i try to squirt her medicine in the right place this time. Seemed a little easier this morning, but she was still resisting. Little buggah!





It's breakfast time! A medley of English Spinach, Choy sum and celery tops.





Today will be the 4th day that they have been taking their medicine, and when i started my morning routine by checking their hutches, i found lots of normal size poo everywhere in Merry's hutch which is good and annoying at the same time! No more sesame seed sized pellets. And i didn't find any cecals laying around either, so im guessing she ate them all.

I love when she's in this position cause she looks so cute with her ears the flopped down the way they are here. ^.^


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 1, 2011)

Day 5 of Merry's medication went as expected. She fought every second of it! But at least i have the hang of it now and it doesn't take nearly as long as it did yesterday... I might even try doing it by myself again tomorrow. 

Well it's a new day which means it's breakfast time again!

(A medley of Bok choy, english spinach and broccolini)





(Merry noming on tasty pellets while Pip prefers some veg)





(Merry having a snooze after breakie)





Here's an example of how small Merry's poops were. The small ones you see here are double the size they were just a few days ago. She's only doing a couple of those tiny ones, the majority of her hard pellets are back to her normal size, though they vary from dark to light colours.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 1, 2011)

(This is Merry pretending to be a rabbit, but i think it's quite obvious that she's a puppy)


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 3, 2011)

Day 6 of their meds went a little smoother, but Merry is still resisting her medicine. Normal poos are normal though, which is a good sign. Making an appointment for next week so we can see how they're doing and also to get Pippin snipped!

(Merry is an eating machine. She even sleeps with the food bowl!)









(And i swear it looked like Pip was up to something today)





(I almost fell out of my chair from laughter when i saw this)


----------



## MagPie (Aug 3, 2011)

Awwww they are adorable. Did the breeder ever respond to your email about Jean-luc?

Oooh I feel for you on the meds. I had to give my rabbit antibiotics for his wounded ear (cat scratch/bit) and sniffles. He hated getting it and I felt terrible about having to give it to him.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 3, 2011)

She didn't respond to my initial email, but she did to the email i sent after that which is when i learnt the truth of how he ended up with coccidia.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 3, 2011)

Today is day 7 and the last day Merry has to endure being given Enrotril. She has to take it once more later this afternoon but she still has 3 more days of Protexin to go. They both take Baycox once a day for 3 days with 5 day breaks, tomorrow is their last day off from that, then they start again on Saturday. Mushy poo update. Merry did a musy poo twice, but was also doing formed ones so not quite sure what that meant, but they are back to normal now, no mushy ones at all so i think the medicine is working! I am still a little confused as to feeding them greens because i was under the impression that you don't feed younger rabbits much greens, and mostly pellets and hay, but when i told her that i was giving them maybe half a bunch of parsley to share, some celery (mainly tops) and sometimes bok choy or english spinach every other day, she said i need to feed them a lot more that that. So i started giving them a bowl full of greens to share. It's probably equal to a bunch of english spinach that you would buy from the supermarket with the stems on. But only the leaves. Is this too much or too little? It's hard to know what information to trust when it seems to be conflicting.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 5, 2011)

I made an appointment for Pippin to be desexed on Monday. Not looking forward to it because i always feel horrible knowing they're stressed and in an unfamiliar place. But at least this new vet i go to only sees exotic animals, so no cats or dogs to scare him while he's there.

I have to give Merry a 2nd dose of Protexin later this afternoon and then she only has 4 more doses over 2 days to go. Which is great because after that she'll only have to take Baycox once a day till its finished.

I made a youtube channel for my bunnies. I only have a few crappy vids up atm but would like to keep a video diary once were moved and settled into our new house, which wont be for a few months. I'll still video them now and then.

Here's Pip grooming and noming.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/YMq2d8rnQFQ&feature=channel_video_title&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Here's merry doing the bunny flop. (Please ignore the weird noises coming from teh camera, i couldn't hear it until i uploaded the vid from my camera to my computer. >.<
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/h8dL_ku-p7I&feature=relmfu&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 5, 2011)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!

Your blog is fantastic! I want to say 1st that it is NOT your fault in ANY WAY that Jean Luc got sick and passed. And, I'm glad his passing hasn't hindered your love of bunnies in any way! (btw, I'm a bit of a Trekki...:whistling)

2nd, Pippin and Merry are so darn cute! That poofy dbf is deadly!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't eat oats any more because my rabbits pee smells like cooked oats now. :yuck


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 5, 2011)

*plasticbunny wrote: *


> CUTENESS OVERLOAD!
> 
> Your blog is fantastic! I want to say 1st that it is NOT your fault in ANY WAY that Jean Luc got sick and passed. And, I'm glad his passing hasn't hindered your love of bunnies in any way! (btw, I'm a bit of a Trekki...:whistling)
> 
> 2nd, Pippin and Merry are so darn cute! That poofy dbf is deadly!


Thanks Erin. I have to say that i actually did not want bunnies ever again, but i still had Pippin and even though we didn't have the same bond, i still had to take care of him and when i noticed he seemed sad and moping around, that's when i decided i needed to get him a companion. And glad i did because he's really happy again, and seeing them together has renewed my love for them. ^.^

Wewt, Star Trek ftw. xD


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 5, 2011)

Anette, great blog.

Your Bunnies are Adorable. Looking forward to more pictures and stories of them.

I think their is nothing better then seeing a bonded pair of bunnies together:inlove::heartbeat:.

Susan


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 6, 2011)

TY Susan. =)

Weekends are usually busy so i don't have much time to grab the camera and take pictures/vids, but will get around to taking more soon.

A new days means more medicine for Merry, and their 5 day break from Baycox is over, so they started on that again today. Pip is much less reluctant than Merry, though he still doesn't take it willingly. I think i will start giving them a treat after giving them medicine. Maybe some banana. I usually just give them kisses and praise, but i guess that doesn't work as well with rabbits as it does doggies.

Went to inspect a house today. Looks like we may have found the right house finally. So hopefully if all goes well, i will be taking pics of the bunnies in their new home. ^.^

It has been pretty warm the past few days so they haven't been as active as usual. Good thing the house has A/C and floor boards to keep them cool. Fingers crossed we get this place!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 7, 2011)

Today is day 10 which means the dose of Protexin i gave her not long ago is the last one! Unless the vet decides she needs more. Her poo has almost totally gone back to normal, but i am still finding the occasional tiny piece of poo laying around. Also today she i found a few of her cecals, except they were tiny and not stuck together. It's like they each came out of her butt separately. Hope that's not a bad sign.

Merry decided to let me pet her for a long time today, which is very odd for her. Usually she shoots off when you start to approach her. She even let me get her out of the hutch this morning without resisting! of course when it came time for her final dose of medicine, she gave me the run around. -.-

It's Pippins big day tomorrow. He will be saying bai bai to his testies! Poor widdle guy. <3


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish i knew why my video's keep coming out that way, not fitting the player and such low quality. I mean my camera is around 6yrs old but it looks fine when i am looking at it through the camera, but looks terrible when i upload it. >.<

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/kPMMzavBydQ&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/sWGfxiLX5Ig&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 16, 2011)

Aww, Pippin and Merry are soooo cute!


----------



## hln917 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm in love with both Merry and Pippin! Love the videos of them doing the bunny flop. Wish I can catch my buns doing it but as soon as they seen the camera, they come running over to inspect.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 20, 2011)

Your bunny's are so cute and I really like your blog.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. =)

Well i guess it's time for an update. 

I was meant to attend a rabbit show today but my ride woke up sick so i couldn't go. =( It's an hour and a half away drive, even longer by train and i really didn't want to catch a train that far away. I would have had to get up extra early and leave early anyway so wasn't really possible. So kinda bummed about that. But the next one is early Sept i believe so hopefully I'll get to go to that one. ^.^

Merry and Pip are doing great. It's been about 2 weeks since Pip was neutered and he's healed and is happy to be out and about again. Although he thumped now and then because he wanted to be let out during "isolation", other than that he still gave me kisses whenever i visited him and was still in a happy mood so that was good.

Merry is slowly starting to warm up to me. VERY slowly... i have had her for almost 2 months now and she's still not 100% comfortable with me, though she doesn't bite or lunge or grunt.I suspect that having to give her medicine for 10 days only 1 month after i got her probably just gave her more reason not to trust me totally. But she has warmed a little so hopefully she will become more trusting of me in the coming weeks!

Both got the all clear for coccidia!

I have been considering reporting the breeder to the RFSNSW because she knowingly sold me a bunny with coccidia, or at the very least suspected it might. The proof is the recommendation that i put sulfur in its waterbowl in the care sheet she gave me (which i still have) as well as the note about rabbits that die as a result of not following the caresheet, which i can only assume was because other people didn't put sulfur in their bunnies water and as a result of being infected with coccidia, they ended up dying because the breeder didn't make them aware of her concerns or why she recommended putting sulfur in their water in the first place. 

I know she's a member (or was at least) of RFSNSW, but i have to pay a fee just to lodge the complaint and if their verdict is in her favour, i lose the fee and it was all a waste of time. So im not really sure whether i should bother, or just let it go. My heart is telling me to do it because the fact she put that notice on her website suggests my Jean-luc wasn't the first rabbit to die because of her irresponsible practices, and im sure wont be the last. 

What to do...

New pics coming soon!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 29, 2011)

I think im getting another mini cashmere lop!!! :yahoo:

I have 2 in mind atm, and want one that is show quality so i can enter and win some legs! I mean... stars! Stars with legs? I don't know, all i know is that your rabbit wins legs and stars and it will be fun.:biggrin:


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 29, 2011)

So here are the 2 mini cashmere lops, one of which the breeder says she believes to be show quality. Not sure which one that is yet, she's going to email me again tomorrow. But what do you guys think? Would you consider either of them show quality? I guess the views would be different in different parts of the world.







EDIT: I tried to resize but it keeps going back to it's original size for some reason.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

They are very cute!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 11, 2011)

I noticed in pics i took today that Merry has grown so much in the past 2 months! Her fur isn't as fluffy looking as it used to be.

Here are some "before and after" pics.

*Merry Before*

















*
Merry After*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 11, 2011)

Merry is adorable..:inlove::heartbeat::big kiss: Love the captions.

Susan


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 15, 2011)

My bunnies new fav treats are dried noodles! I discovered it when i was making noodles and a broken piece fell out of the bag which was quickly eaten up by the duo. They get a little piece to nibble on whenever i have noodles now. ^.^

And by little i mean a piece about a half an inch in size cause im too scared to give them more than that. >.<


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 16, 2011)

Any update on the new cashmere?! The fluffiness... I can't resist!

Great blog, sorry about JLP but you did everything you could. Love love love Pipp and Merry.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 16, 2011)

Marisa, not much of an update other than she is now mine! But she wont be ready to come home until next weekend when she will be 8 weeks. I visited her last weekend and she's just too cute for words. I've had a lot of positive feedback about her but things can always change as they get older, but still positive feedback is positive! 

I don't remember if i posted the last pics i got of her when she was 6 weeks, she's 7 weeks now. I know i posted them in another thread though.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

EEEEE! The new baby is sooooo cute! Did you name her yet? I wonder if someday I'll have all lops. Lops are my favorite but only 2 of my 6 are lops. Once your baby girl comes home, you're going to officially have the cutest bunnies on RO. I just wanna bury my face in Merry's tummy fur and Pippin is so regal and cute.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 17, 2011)

Awwww hehe ty Shiloh. I have actually fallen in love with Flemmies and French lops lately so i think once i have moved and have more room i will see if i can rescue one of each to add to the family. 

As for the new baby, i haven't decided yet but im leaning towards Willow (full name: Willow Ufgood) or Elora (full name: Elora Danan). I may hold off on giving her a name till i get to know her personality. ^.^ I'm hoping to show her when she's a bit older, will be my first time. :nerves1


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Elora Danan is such a pretty name! I think showing her will be fun. I would consider doing it to sometime but I may have a hard time not taking it personally if my bunny didn't win since I'm blinded by love when it comes to my rabbits and think they're all perfect


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 18, 2011)

I think so too, those are the names im leaning towards. =)

I can totally understand that, im sure that i will be mumbling things under my breath about how perfect she is if she doesn't win anything. xD


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 19, 2011)

Pip and Merry went to the vet yesterday for a check up, and had their vaccinations while they were there. 

Pip looked somewhat on the thin side to me, but i guess he's just a lean rabbit. He put on 400g in a month and is now 1.8kg at nearing 7 months.

Merry put on a whopping 600g in the last month and is now 1.6kg nearing 5 months.

Here are some new pics!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2011)

Great pictures!

Bigger house means more room for more bunny's!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 23, 2011)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great pictures!
> 
> Bigger house means more room for more bunny's!


Indeed! ^.^

Also i have decided on a name for the new bun. PadmÃ© Amidala.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 23, 2011)

Pic...... tures?!

Don't you get her this weekend??


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 24, 2011)

Marisa, yes she was due to come home this weekend but the only day we could drive up (we live 2hrs drive away) she wouldn't have been home so we arranged it for the following Saturday. Just 1 week to go!

:yahoo:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2011)

The anticipation!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 25, 2011)

Thought I would give a little update and share pics of the new abode with everyone! It's furnished with the current owners things atm so will look different once were moved in. It's everything ive always wanted! A beautiful cabin type home in the mountains. Yard is a decent size, the decking isn't as big as i would have liked but it's still good. And the thing i like about it is that there are lots of trees but they're not spread out all over the yard making it unusable. Right infront of the back deck in pick 5 is where my herb garden is going to be but haven't decided where the veggie patch will be yet. Will take pics next time we go up which will prolly be in a few weeks time.

ZOMG I am going from being a city girl to mountain folk! lol ^.^


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 27, 2011)

3 days till i bring Padme home!

Moar pics!

Pip reminds me of a mystic from the Dark Crystal in this photo.





As hard as i try, i just can't get a tongue pic of Pippin.





This is him saying "no tongue for you!"





I did manage to get one of merry!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 28, 2011)

I MAY be more excited about Padme coming home than you... She. Is. SO. FLUFFY.

I might request a bazillion pictures of her... just a warning.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 28, 2011)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> I MAY be more excited about Padme coming home than you... She. Is. SO. FLUFFY.
> 
> I might request a bazillion pictures of her... just a warning.


Nah Uh! xD

I will take many a picture! ^.^


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 29, 2011)

I bring Padme home tomorrow! SO EXCITED I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!

Pics galore inc!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 29, 2011)

SQUEEEEEEE! :yahoo:


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 1, 2011)

So i got Padme today, and she came to me fur full of crap and all matted!

To be fair, she did say she was awefully busy this week and couldn't get around to them all, illness in the family and grandchildren to look after plus she's doesn't breed cashmeres, one of the mini lops just happened to be a cashmere carrier. But i was pretty surprised to see her like this.

There was and still is wood shavings and chaff all through her coat. I spent about 15mins pulling some out but i didn't want to do it any longer than that because i didn't want to stress her more than she probably already was. But before i put her in her hutch, i just run my fingers through to see if there were mats and there are SO MANY! There are big ones that have matted right down to her skin and im not sure how to get these out without cutting. I'm wondering if i should just get her shaved.

I took some pics but she looks pretty terrible atm. And her head was much poofier than it appears to be now, unless her head grew into her poofy head fur.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 1, 2011)

You've had her for a single day, and you already have a tongue picture? Annette, can you just quit making me jealous?

I don't even care, she could have poop stuck all over her and I'd still wanna snorgle her fluff (okay maybe not, but she is definitely a cutie patootie!) Her little pink nose makes me wanna die! Let me know how the grooming goes... You may just have to cut the mats out and let her coat grow back and do the upkeep that way. 

Did you give the breeder a little crap about leaving her in that condition? I hope so... If they have a cashmere you'd think they'd be extra careful to groom, especially knowing that you were coming to pick her up this weekend. 

Congrats on the new addition, she's precious!! :inlove:


----------



## Tessa (Oct 1, 2011)

WTF?! I'd be irked if my bun came to me all matted. I don't think matted hair happens over night. Maybe she can train her grandkids to groom her rabbits (if the kids are old enough of course). 

Hehe-You probably were a lot nicer than I would be! But you got her home and that's what counts!

Even though little Padme might be in need of a spa trip she's so adorable and looks like a happy baby!

I hope you don't have to shave her but if you do it's gonna be summer soon, right?

P.S. Your new bunny pics makes me want to add to my brood as well


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 1, 2011)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> You've had her for a single day, and you already have a tongue picture? Annette, can you just quit making me jealous?
> 
> I don't even care, she could have poop stuck all over her and I'd still wanna snorgle her fluff (okay maybe not, but she is definitely a cutie patootie!) Her little pink nose makes me wanna die! Let me know how the grooming goes... You may just have to cut the mats out and let her coat grow back and do the upkeep that way.
> 
> ...


Haha i know right? I was pleasantly surprised to see a tongue in the pic lol. Wasn't expecting that!

No i didn't. She told me the story before i saw her and she also had a breeder friend over so i just wanted to pick her up and get out of their way. I don't remember if she said it was her mum or someone else, but someone close to her has cancer and she had to drive her around to doctors and i think she lived a fair way away and had to look after her granddaughters as well. Would have been nice to get her matt free but life overwhelms you sometimes so im not upset with her, just a little disappointed. But at least it gives us more bonding time i guess.

Speaking of which, i took her out today to continue with the grooming and after a few mins, she turned around, backed her bum up against me and peed on me! First time i have been peed on and i wasn't happy! I was gagging the smell was so strong lol. >.< But i turned my head and kept grooming her for a bit. I'm going to get some hairdressing scissors today so i can cut the matts out.

I'm kinda worried that if i cut her fur its not going to grow back nicely that's why i was contemplating shaving her down instead. What do you think?

*Tessa wrote: *


> WTF?! I'd be irked if my bun came to me all matted. I don't think matted hair happens over night. Maybe she can train her grandkids to groom her rabbits (if the kids are old enough of course).
> 
> Hehe-You probably were a lot nicer than I would be! But you got her home and that's what counts!
> 
> ...


Probably lol. I just think that everyone has their good/bad days/weeks so am not too worried. She seems healthy and is happy so that's the main thing. Plus it just means i get more snuggle time because i have to groom her more than i would otherwise have to. ^.^

Apparently the breeder gives her buns little bits of greens and gave me a list of what she gives them. I thought buns under 12 weeks weren't supposed to have greens but i guess small amounts must be ok? So i gave her a little piece of celery and a few celery leaves when i was giving the other buns their breakfast this morning. This was after our morning grooming session, she's looking much better but her matts are still there. I'll be working on them later in the day. I tried to show you the ones on her neck but you can't see them properly. In the vid it doesn't look bad, but in RL the back of her neck is actually bare and the fur that is there is matted right down to the skin. I'm nervous about cutting there...

[flash=425,344]http://youtu.be/u7XVSxHv/&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]The add youtube vid thing isn't working so i will just link this if you wanna watch her eating a piece of celery. ^.^

[ame]http://youtu.be/u7XVSxHU9ok[/ame]


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 3, 2011)

Here are pics of her pee stained and matted fur.

I spent about 30mins yesterday and another 30mins the day before grooming. Because i only just got her i didn't want to handle her more than that. But she is very placid so far and will sit there and let me groom her, and will even eat the parsley i put in front of her while i do it.

This is what she looked like before. And the pic looks a lot better than she actually does. She looks a lot worse in real life.

This is her flipped over and around her genital region.





Pic taken from the back, she was sitting facing away from me. I just held her tail up and took the pic.





This is her after i have spent almost an our cleaning and grooming. Had to cut out a lot of matts that turned into felt.





This is after spending over an hour on her. Still not 100% yet but will be tomorrow when i finishe off her back side and then cut out the rest of the matts on her. I really didn't want to cut her fur but most of them are matted all the way down to her skin and i don't know how to get them our without cutting them out...


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 3, 2011)

The poor girl... this is looking more and more like a rescue than a purchase from a breeder.

She's so sweet I hope the matts all come out alright.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Marisa. They are coming out, slowly but surely. And her butt region looks much better lol. I think she enjoys being groomed. She just sits there most of the time and when she starts moving it's just to sniff and explore, but she doesn't put up a fight when i put her back into the grooming spot. I put her back in her hutch afterwards and put up a play pen around it and she starts to binky and zoom around so she's a happy little girl!

Here are some more pics. After a few days and several hours of grooming she's looking much better!



















The different size pics are really annoying. >.<


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 8, 2011)

A few pics of Merry. She's grown so much she almost looks like a totally different rabbit! Her tiny little dewlap looks funny. She is the queen of the house and she lets everyone know it. xD


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Poor girl to be such condition when you got her. Now she has a great slave to tend to her every need and to be properly spoiled.

Merry is so beautiful, I have a e-lop with the same coloring.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 20, 2011)

I demand an update on all 3 of my Aussie Buns... including many pictures!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Feb 15, 2012)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> I demand an update on all 3 of my Aussie Buns... including many pictures!


Well here it is! 

Sorry i have been gone for a few months. House hunting as been very stressful and ridiculously time consuming. No to mention other family issues i have been dealing with which sent me back to that dark place no one likes going to. 

But on a brighter note, all bunnies are doing just fine! Not only are they fine, but so are my other 2 new additions!!!

Meet my new cashmere mini lop, Rene Picard! (he is Jean-luc Picards nephew!!! =DDD

He's still with the breeder, picking him up in a couple of weeks after we've moved. He's approx 3 months now and just got a clipping in this pic. Can't wait to bring him home and give him cuddles im sure he wont be impressed with! lol






And this, ladies and gents, is my English Angora!!!!!! He's already sooooooo sweeeet and fluffy i just want to smoosh him! xD I haven't decided on a name just yet, though i am leaning towards Hagrid or Fizzgig. I'm slightly more likely to go with Fizzgig cause Hagrid is not only hairy, but huge and might suit my Newfie better (when i get it, sitll haven't got one yet. =().






Just a small update on 1 of my fuzzies, Padme. Turns out she may be a hermaphrodite!!! =O But i will elaborate on my suspicions once I have seen the vet, which will either be this weekend or next. Most likely next as we already have so much to do this weekend and so little time.

Will update on the rest of my bunbuns and post pics after were moved and settled. but i can tell you that i am building an enclosure just for the bunnies! Well, when i say enclosure, i mean its where they'll be sleeping but also an area full of fun and exciting things and places to explore when they're out playing! So looking forward to the project!

Will visit everyones blogs soon! Just wanted to give a quick update. <3


----------

